# Dread checking on



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi all. Got a couple of e mails from your very kind members, extending an invite to join, and I'm real glad to be here. Just reading a few posts, I can see it's a very active group and I hope I can contribute! Spent a couple of years on Halloween-L several years back, then migrated over to Creep Crafters, where I still am at.
Just updated my website to bring it up to 2005, so if you get a few minutes, have a look, at the URLs below. Excited to be here!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Dreadnight! Love your props and glad you joined the forum. Some really good folks here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome Dreadnight. Love your stuff


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Howdy.:smoking:


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I hope your feel at home here soon. This is a great place!

BTW great props!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heya! Hope you like our own little Haunted Home on the Net! :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy,glad to see you made it.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Love your flash intro, and the reaper tombstone should have been in our contest, sweet!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Welcome Dread, thanks for the tips on the wolf. Surfing the web for taxidermists tonight, hope I'm up to the challenge! Glad you're here!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Dreadnight!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi and welcome....I love your cemetary 03 cross with the reaper...It was great. Hope you have a great time here.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

welcome dread! i remember seeing your old site quite a while ago. it's great to see what you've been able to create! i love the wolf, the pumpkin guys, and the little grave digger guy! great work! keep it up! i can't wait to see what you have in store for 2006.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings glad to have you here


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi, welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings dreadnight, I'm sure you'll find lots to keep you busy here. and have lots to contribute.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome dreadnight. I love your dwarf gravedigger.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome Dreadnight. You have some awesome props! Did you make that reaper tombstone yourself? I would vote for that in a contest  So nice.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Dreadnight. Like your website. Nice props. I really like your tombstones.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Hellow and welcome aboard


----------



## faerydreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the fun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Dread!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the madnness


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Dreadnight said:


> Hi all. Got a couple of e mails from your very kind members, extending an invite to join, and I'm real glad to be here. Just reading a few posts, I can see it's a very active group and I hope I can contribute! Spent a couple of years on Halloween-L several years back, then migrated over to Creep Crafters, where I still am at.
> Just updated my website to bring it up to 2005, so if you get a few minutes, have a look, at the URLs below. Excited to be here!


Good to see you again Dread. I thought I might lose all contact with you - glad to see that won't happen. Welcome to the forum - have a good time.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Dreadnight, I am sure you will see lots of familiar faces here.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Dreadnight hello and welcome to HauntForum. I just love Dreadnight Bay! *


----------

